# AVerMedia AVerTV Volar Green HD DVB-T Stick --> keine EPG Daten



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2010)

Ich hab den Avermedia AverTV Volar Green HD DVB-T Stick und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Gute Software, super Empfang und für 20€ eine gute Fernbedienung mit normalen Tasten (keine Folientastatur).
AVerMedia AVerTV Volar Green HD, USB 2.0 (A835) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Allerdings funktioniert der EPG nicht.
Es wird zwar etwas angezeigt (Striche die den Beginn und das Ende einer Sendung anzeigen sollen) aber keine sonstigen Daten zu Sendungen.
Auch ein klick auf den "Update" Button (2.von rechts unten) bringt nichts.

Anbei ein Screenshot vom EPG Fenster.

Kann mir da jemand helfen - im Netz hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## k.engel.f (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir auch heute den stick zu gelegt, hab brav nach anweisung installiert, das ding ist auch drauf auf meinem läääpi, aber ich kann keine sender finden... was mach ich falsch???


----------

